# Tiara



## cpamef

Gente.. sei que há outra maneira de dizer tiara.. (esse negócio que se usa no cabelo), porém não lembro o nome.. Será que vc podem me ajudar? 

OBRIGADA!


----------



## Tomby

Por acaso se refere a isto?


----------



## cpamef

Tombatossals said:


> Por acaso se refere a isto?


 
É isso sim..


----------



## Vanda

Tiaras. (clique)
arco de/para cabelo. (clique)


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Tiaras. (clique)
> arco de/para cabelo. (clique)


 
E também *bandolete*, para Portugal. Vejam nos links abaixo:
http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/bandolete

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt-PT&q=bandolete&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Mangato

Em espanhol também diadema. Acho que mesmo em português. Mas o Papa pode ficar zangado se colocar bandolete


----------



## topexpto

> Mas o Papa pode ficar zangado se colocar bandolete


A tiara do papa chama-se tiara papal e, fora de contexto, não dispensa o papal.

Vejam também imagens de tiaras e de bandoletes.

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q...scar+con+Google&meta=&rlz=1W1GZEZ_es&aq=f&oq=


----------



## vf2000

Um nome popular no Nordeste é "passadeira".


----------



## Mangato

topexpto said:


> A tiara do papa chama-se tiara papal e, fora de contexto, não dispensa o papal.
> 
> Vejam também imagens de tiaras e de bandoletes.


Se alguém se zangou pela irreverência peço desculpa. 
Mas nao concordo. Tiara papal é novo. Talvez porque a joalharia se apropriou do termo.

Tiara na primeira acepção é uma mitra alta de tres coroas, que representa os tres reinados do Papa. Veja o que os dicionários dizem.

Aurelio 
*tiara*
[Do persa, pelo gr. _tiára_, e pelo lat. _tiara_.] 
*Substantivo feminino. *
1.*Mitra do Pontífice: *
2.Fig. *Dignidade pontifícia. *
3.*Ornamento de cabeça usado outrora por soberanos do Oriente. *
4.*Adorno em forma de arco que serve para prender os cabelos.*

*o DRAE diz*
*tiara.*
*(Dellat. tiāra, y este del gr. τιάρα).*

*1. f. Gorro alto, a veces ricamente adornado, que simbolizaba la realeza en el antiguo Egipto y otras monarquías orientales.*
*2. f. Triple corona usada por los papas, símbolo de su autoridad como papa, obispo y rey.*
*3. f. Dignidad del Sumo Pontífice.*
*4. f. diadema (‖ joya femenina).*


*E a Wiki*
*Tiara*

E também pode consultar Aulete e Priberam com idêntico resultado

*Cumprimentos,*

*MG*


----------



## Tomby

Sem dúvida, a resposta anterior é um excelente exemplo de uma explicação "tim tim por tim tim".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vitória

Onde eu a gente chama isso de tiara ou arquinho.


----------



## topexpto

Mangato -> Bem sei que às vezes sou um pouco seco nas minhas respostas e por vezes isso pode dar azo a confusões mas longe de mim estar zangado. O forum é isso mesmo. É para pormos duvidas, lançarmos respostas e (muitas vezes) umas "patacoadas". É por isso  que me divirto tanto aqui.

Eu acho que em português corrente estou certo. A tiara é uma peça de joalheria, normalmente na cabeça de princesas ou rainhas e a bandolete é uma peça para segurar o cabelo, normalmente na cabeça de menininhas.
Quanto a tiara papal, ... bem, talvez tenha exagerado. 

Quanto à resposta à pergunta inicial é bandolete (PT).


----------



## Mangato

topexpto said:


> Mangato -> Bem sei que às vezes sou um pouco seco nas minhas respostas e por vezes isso pode dar azo a confusões mas longe de mim estar zangado. O forum é isso mesmo. É para pormos duvidas, lançarmos respostas e (muitas vezes) umas "patacoadas". É por isso que me divirto tanto aqui.
> 
> Eu acho que em português corrente estou certo. A tiara é uma peça de joalheria, normalmente na cabeça de princesas ou rainhas e a bandolete é uma peça para segurar o cabelo, normalmente na cabeça de menininhas.
> Quanto a tiara papal, ... bem, talvez tenha exagerado.
> 
> Quanto à resposta à pergunta inicial é bandolete (PT).


Obrigado pela resposta. 
Fazer referência a assuntos da religião pode ferir sensibilidades. Dai que pedisse perdão por si magoei ao pessoal. Talvez o link que coloquei não fosse o adequado, embora  achasse engraçado num primeiro olhar que algum brincalhão coroase ao Papa com bandolete
Cumprimentos.

MG


----------



## eternauta

Pelo que me lembro, "vincha", na Argentina, eram as fitas usadas no cabelo pelas meninas. Já as que são de material rígido - hoje em dia se usa muito de plástico, por exemplo - não lembro como se diz. "Vincha" no me parece muy apropiado, o me equivoco?


----------

